# Chamber music concerts - which one? (choices within)



## Llyranor

I've subscribed with an orchestra, but found out later there's one date I can't attend. Fortunately, I have the opportunity to exchange the ticket for another.

Most of the available concert choices are chamber music. As I'm not too familiar with them (only started listening a little to string quartets), I'm not sure which pieces are 'good'. I'll get around to listening to youtube samples and whatnot, but was wondering what's TC's opinion would be first.

These seem to be my choices:

1) - SCHUMANN, Phantasiestücke for piano, violin and cello 
- BRAHMS, Piano Trio No. 1 in B major

2) - VERDI, String Quartet in E minor
- TCHAIKOVSKY, “Souvenir de Florence,” sextet for two violins, two violas and two cellos

3) - SMETANA, Piano Trio in G minor
- JANACEK, String Quartet No. 1, “Kreutzer Sonata”
- STRAVINSKY, Concertino for String Quartet

4) - WEBER, Clarinet Quintet in B-flat major 
- BRAHMS, Clarinet Quintet in B minor

Opinions? Thanks!


----------



## Meaghan

If it were me, I would go for either #3 because I like Janacek and Stravinsky, though I don't know those pieces, or #4 because the Brahms clarinet quintet is amazing. And I'll bet more people will also tell you that the Brahms clarinet quintet is amazing and that it's one you should definitely listen to, whether or not you pick that concert.


----------



## Ukko

Given your limited experience with chamber music (the interplay of sounds can take some getting used to), you can go with works that are relatively easy to 'get' -choice 2 - or works that have a prominent element with characteristics close to the human voice (which is probably familiar to you) - choice 4.

Or you can choose either of the others if you are willing to be challenged by unfamiliar sonorities.

Assuming competent performers, there isn't a loser in the bunch; you could roll a die, and go for the 1st number from 1 to 4 that comes up.


----------



## Weston

For myself, I would choose No. 3. I think I remember the Janacek String Quartet No. 1, “Kreutzer” as being quite good. It's a kind of program music, but I don't know / haven't read the story it is based on.


----------



## Sid James

Hello *Lyranor* - all four look good, really good bills actually. In terms of making the best choice, a basic thing to do is to go hear the music of composer/s you like in terms of eg. their orchestral (or other non-chamber) works that you already know.

As for what one I'd go to hear personally, out of those four choices, the Verdi & Tchaikovsky bill would probably top my list. Around these parts, Verdi's only SQ rarely or never gets played live (I've heard it once on radio, it was delightful, but never heard it live) & Tchaikovsky's sextet is more often played in it's string orchestra version than in the original sextet version. So mainly in terms of being things that rarely come up live, I'd choose #2...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I would pick #4, which features one of my favourite chamber ensembles involving the clarinet.

But you might like to think about instruments say (clarinet versus piano) and or periods (early versus late Romantic) and of course favourite composers of yours to help you make up your mind. Otherwise a thread like this will probably end up with recommendations for all four, which won't be very helpful for you I guess.


----------



## Llyranor

Okay, I just listened to both Brahm's Trio and Schumann's Phantasiestücke, and both are absolutely amazing! (or maybe I'm just easily impressed!) I'm definitely going to the first concert. But, since people seem to be all the other ones as well, I'll listen to them and see if I need to sign up for some extra concerts. Cheers!


----------



## itywltmt

It would be #2 or #4 for me.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Fantasiestücke is one of my favourite Schumann pieces. Same with the Brahms. No. 1 all the way.


----------



## eorrific

If I were you, I'd pick option #3 since I'm feeling adventurous at the moment. If not, then option #4.


----------



## jfmurray

Can you go wrong? No
If I had to choose 1 concert and were not too familiar with the pieces, I'd probably choose #4 - the Brahms Clarinet Quintet is a piece that will haunt you for a lifetime.
Concert #1 is a close second for me.
And Concert #3 features a rarely heard piano trio, the Smetana, which is an amazing piece and well worth a listen.


----------



## Hausmusik

How could you pass on the Brahms clarinet quintet! Who are the performers, though? That matters!


----------



## Quartetfore

You might enjoy any one of them, although it would be good to hear the works (records) first. Last week I went to hear the Emerson String Quartet play the Brahms 2nd String Quartet, the Piano Quintet and the second String Sextet--outstanding concert!


----------



## Hausmusik

Quartet, wow! That is a superb program.


----------



## KenOC

Tomorrow night, the Takacs Quartet (who did my favorite Beethoven cycle). Program:

Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 4
Brahms - String Quartet Op. 51
Dvorak - Piano Quintet w/Joyce Yang, piano


----------



## Hausmusik

Which Op. 51, Ken?


----------



## KenOC

Hausmusik said:


> Which Op. 51, Ken?


Darned if I know. The program at the Soka web site doesn't say!

http://www.performingarts.soka.edu/news_events/events/2013/01/Takacs Quartet.aspx


----------



## Vaneyes

Op. 51, No. 1.


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


> Op. 51, No. 1.


Now how'd you figure that out? Well, I see that's the one they're playing in Portland next week, so it makes sense.

http://focm.org/concerts-events/201...-with-guest-violist-erika-eckert/2192/http://


----------



## Vaneyes

Their website, then hold cursor over the concert date.

http://www.takacsquartet.com/


----------



## KenOC

Oh. Ahem. Well, I knew that. Just testing you.


----------



## Quartetfore

Hausmusik said:


> Quartet, wow! That is a superb program.


Efim Bronfman played in the Piano Quintet. It was the first time That I have heard either of the Sextets "live"


----------



## Novelette

Llyranor, that's a very cruel dilemma.

All of those works are stupendous. I adore the Schumann and Brahms; "Souvenir de Florence" is one of my favorite chamber works altogether; and the clarinet quartets of Brahms and Weber are monumental achievements in the chamber music repertoire, full of pathos and sentiment. Stravinsky's music is always astoundingly inventive; Smetana's music is deeply underrated; but I have listened to little of Janacek.

As I've listened to Schumann's Phantasiestueke and Brahms' Piano Trio many, many, many times, I would personally skip that one. I would choose #3 and #4.


----------



## KenOC

Just back from the Takacs SQ concert -- Haydn Lark, Brahms Op. 51/1, and (w/Joyce Yang on piano) the Dvorak Quintet. Wow! That was probably the most intense performance I've ever attended. Total immersion playing. I though a few times that the second violinist was going to fall out of his chair!

If they come to your town, don't miss 'em. BTW here's Joyce Yang, who plays Dvorak very well and is...well...better looking than the Takacs's wild-haired cellist (no offense mate!)


----------

